
Keurig accidentally created the perfect business model for hardware startups - bkudria
https://medium.com/@BoltVC/keurig-accidentally-created-the-perfect-business-model-for-hardware-startups-18e9c3b4e796
======
higherpurpose
Except for this model to work, you need to enforce DRM, otherwise competitors
will sell that product for much less. I think quite few people do have a
problem with the DRM:

[http://www.theverge.com/2015/2/5/7986327/keurigs-attempt-
to-...](http://www.theverge.com/2015/2/5/7986327/keurigs-attempt-to-drm-its-
coffee-cups-totally-backfired)

[http://mashable.com/2015/02/07/keurig-2-0-bad-
taste/](http://mashable.com/2015/02/07/keurig-2-0-bad-taste/)

[http://www.engadget.com/2015/02/06/unsurprisingly-people-
did...](http://www.engadget.com/2015/02/06/unsurprisingly-people-didn-t-like-
keurigs-drm-protected-coffee/)

[https://www.gourmet-coffee.com/Keurig-DRM-Freedom-
Clip.html](https://www.gourmet-coffee.com/Keurig-DRM-Freedom-Clip.html)

